# 5 Students Stabbed at Lynn Classical HS



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

*5 students stabbed at Lynn Classical*

By Robin Kaminski / The Daily Item
LYNN - Five students from Classical High were injured in a stabbing spree outside the school around dismissal time Thursday.

The incident happened at the intersection of Holyoke Street and Keslar Avenue, around 3 p.m., sending all five males to local hospitals with stab wounds.

Lt. William Sharpe said at first a call came in about just one victim and then information trickled in about the other four.
5 students stabbed at Lynn Classical


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

In Lynn? Really? Such a nice place for this to happen..........


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ammo is so expensive these days....


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I want to hear the administrators of Lynn explain to the people that work for the city why they are forced to live there and have to send their kids to Lynn schools. Residecy is a foolish rule.


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

glad i live in brockton!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

sean37 said:


> glad i live in brockton!


 Wow. Never thought I'd see those words typed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

5 people stabbed without reloading? Must have been a Large Capacity Assault Knife.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Someone call up to Reading and get Langone on the case! Pussies with knives on the loose. Kids are afraid to get their faces punched in by someone tougher so they stab them. Retards.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

If your going to post a snip-it about a news article, *you need to post a comment with it*. You can no longer just cut and paste a bit of the article and the link to it, you need to provide some of your own feed back. *In the future if there are no comments from the user in the first post of the thread it will be deleted....*

*Not trying to be an ass just trying to keep everything legal, thanks...*


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

The only good thing about someone with a knife means that they didn't have a gun.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

I can see the headlines; "MORE GUN CONTROL"!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Gil said:


> If your going to post a snip-it about a news article, *you need to post a comment with it*. You can no longer just cut and paste a bit of the article and the link to it, you need to provide some of your own feed back. *In the future if there are no comments from the user in the first post of the thread it will be deleted....*
> 
> *Not trying to be an ass just trying to keep everything legal, thanks...*


ARGH!!!! Sorry I somehow missed that part of it.


----------

